# Job in Torrevieja British Pubs



## povilas (Jun 8, 2013)

Hello!!! I am just seeking for your opinions/advice. I am a Lithuanian Law student living in the Costa Blanca (Torrevieja) and I want to find a job in a British pub (part time) because I think that it could be good to improve my bad English. I speak Spanish fluency (as a native) and my English is intermediate (I need to improve a lot my speaking). Do you think that I have any chance? Or is essential that I speak English as a native. Thanks for your opinions/advice.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

povilas said:


> Hello!!! I am just seeking for your opinions/advice. I am a Lithuanian Law student living in the Costa Blanca (Torrevieja) and I want to find a job in a British pub (part time) because I think that it could be good to improve my bad English. I speak Spanish fluency (as a native) and my English is intermediate (I need to improve a lot my speaking). Do you think that I have any chance? Or is essential that I speak English as a native. Thanks for your opinions/advice.


the only way to really find out for sure is to walk into every Brit bar & ask..............


----------



## povilas (Jun 8, 2013)

You are right  I must do that xD Thanks for your opinion/advice


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

povilas said:


> Hello!!! I am just seeking for your opinions/advice. I am a Lithuanian Law student living in the Costa Blanca (Torrevieja) and I want to find a job in a British pub (part time) because I think that it could be good to improve my bad English. I speak Spanish fluency (as a native) and my English is intermediate (I need to improve a lot my speaking). Do you think that I have any chance? Or is essential that I speak English as a native. Thanks for your opinions/advice.


Surely if you want to improve your English, you would do better going to England or maybe not - I'm told that the best English is actually spoken in Inverness in Scotland.


----------

